# Marijuana site for sale.. Should I get it? PR3



## imburne (Feb 13, 2010)

hXXp://flippa.com/auctions/84298/Medical-Marijuana-Listing-Service-Made-Over-6000K-the-last-6-Months-Easy

Since I own a collective I was thinking of purchasing this site... Any thoughts?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 13, 2010)

My first thought is that you shouldn't post a direct link here. Please change the TT to XX and disable the link. thanks.
OHC


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 13, 2010)

live links are not allowed. If that is something you want or like to do go for it.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks like the seller and buyer may be the same person, just different spelling.

Sorta smells like _SPAM_ to me, but there.....


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 14, 2010)

See....So-Cal is about 5 years behind da Bay.....These fools are still tryin' to figure out how to make a buck.

This is nothing you can't do yourself, and there are numerous other places to list for free.

Silly Rabbit.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 14, 2010)

This is what the listing title says:
*
"Medical Marijuana Listing Service Made Over 6,000K the last 6 Months Easy"*

LOL--6,000K is 6 million...


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Feb 14, 2010)

plus...Wouldn't that just puts you almost directly under the gun to be followed by your authorities or atleast a reason to be suspicious?


----------

